# صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟



## Coptic Man (7 أبريل 2008)

​ 




​ 




​ 









​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 









​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
السؤال الان .. ؟ ​ 
توقعوا اين يحدث كل هذا ؟؟؟​


----------



## BITAR (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*شكلها المحروسه *
*ولا*
* انا غلطان*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

تبقى انت أكييييييد اكيييييد فى مصر .....بيتهيألى دى احداث النهارده يا كوبتك صح ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*مش ممكن انا فكرتها في الاول فلسطين*

*بس شوفت كابينة مينا تل صعقت !!*​


----------



## Tabitha (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> السؤال الان .. ؟ ​
> توقعوا اين يحدث كل هذا ؟؟؟​



لا يمكن تقول في مصر !!


----------



## esambraveheart (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

مش ممكن ال*** دى تحصل في اي بلد في العالم الا مصر المحروسه ...بلد الامن (هههههههه) و الامان (اوههههههاهاهاهاهاها)


----------



## نيجار (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

مش معقوووووووووول دة انا قلت الشيشان  بس مافيش عندهم الكابينة بتاعت ميناتل 

بس فعلا صدددددددددددددمة


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

للاسف يا اخوة هي مصر ودي حاجة صغيرة من اللي حصل في المحلة امبارح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*طيب لية الهمجية و التخلف دا ؟؟؟*

*دي مظاهرة دي !!!*

*يارب أرحم ...*​


----------



## enass (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*لي شو صاير بمصر؟؟
لي كل هاد؟؟!*


----------



## man4truth (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*ده التيار الاسلامى يا جماعه
اللى هيحطم مصر 
و يخليها زى افغانستان ايام المجاهدين وطالبان
وزى العراق دلوقتى
وزى باكستان
ربنا يرحمنا
الايام اللى جايه ربنا يستر 
التيار الاسلامى الاخوانى ده زى السرطان
وبال بعيد عنكم
بياكل الاخضر واليابس
وربنا يهدى​*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

البلد دي تنتظرها ثورة سواء طال الوقت او قصر

ويا تقلبها وتجيب عليها نهياتها يا اما تعدلها

وربنا يكون معانا ومع كل المصريين


----------



## Ramzi (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

للاسف كل ده يحص ببلد زي مصر
بس هي المظاهرات عندكم شكلها كدة ؟؟
هو ايه الموضوع بالزبط يا اخواني ...


----------



## نيجار (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

مظاهرات مصر زى فلسطين يارمزى بس وقت الشدة بس 

عندنا عاملين اضراب ياسيدى بسبب غلاء الاسعار وجشع الحكومة اللى مالوش لازمة 

ربنا يرحمنا بقة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*الاعلان كان ملزوق على الحيطة و صورتة على موبايلي هارفعهم و انزلهم في المشاركة الجاية*​


----------



## enass (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*خسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسارة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*همه يظهر لقوا انهم لو حاولوا يطلعوا همهم في النصارى المره دي زى ما اتعودوا يعملوا  قبل كده ماحدش حايصدقهم المره دى خاصة بعد فضايح الاسلام و فتوي الخمس رضعات المشبعات  ..قاموا طلعوا  همهم في الشرطه و في منشات الدوله ...
مش عارف ليه احنا المصريين خيبتنا قويه كده​*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

*فئه مغرضه فعلا من المصريين الخونه الذين ينتمون لتيار "الاخوان المفلسين"...و التي تحاول استغلال ظروف الشعب المصرى و تضرب علي الاوتار الحساسه لدي الشعب لتهييجه...فتارة يزعمون انه جهاد في سبيل الله ضد النصارى الكفره احفاد القرده و الخنازير ..و لما راوا ان هذه الطريقه لن تجدى هذه المره بعد فضائح الاسلام و اهتزاز صورته و صورتهم كتيار سياسي ديني في نفوس اتباعهم انفسهم  قاموا بالضرب علي وتر حساس اخر عند المصريين و هو استغلال الظروف الاقتصاديه التي تمر بها البلاد  لاحداث ثوره و انقلاب علي  الحكم يتولون هم بعدها السلطه ليحصدوا الاخضر و اليابس في البلاد  و ليقيموا المشانق في شوارع و ازقة مصر المحروسه لتصبح ايران الثانيه ​*


----------



## MONDY (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

طيب على فكرة كل بيقول كلام ولا يعلم شى اولا الى بيقول يطلعوا همهم فى النصارى سعتك المظاهرة كانت معمولة على اساس انى فى اضراب  فى البلد كلة عشان الناس الفقيرة الى مش لقى تاكل وعلى ماظن كان فى مسلمين ومسحين ولا المحلة ملة مسلمين بس ثانيا الموضوع كلوا عندنا فى منتدى ستار تايمز وعندنا فديو لو عايزنيا عشان لينا ناس كانت بتجيب لنا الاخبار كانت بتجيب لمينا ولمحمد مش لمحمد بس ولا لمينا بس​


----------



## nabil nasseif (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

لاسف فى مصر فى المحلة بس لية يحصل كل التخريب


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

هههههههههههه هما يا مينا همج بيظيطو في الظيطة ويخربو ويسرقو المحلات


----------



## MONDY (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

مين بالظبط الى همج عشان اعرف


----------



## ايمن الطيب (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

اشكرك


----------



## kamal1976 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

عمرى ماشفت ناس ذى دى بتخرب وتكسر فى قوت الغلابة والمدارس والمحال ولكن مش حاجة جديدة فهذا الترتيب ترتيب اخوانى صرف وبدأ العنف وانتظروا القادم


----------



## تونى 2010 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

اكييد فى مصر ​


----------



## ehabwsha (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> مش ممكن ال*** دى تحصل في اي بلد في العالم الا مصر المحروسه ...بلد الامن (هههههههه) و الامان (اوههههههاهاهاهاهاها)



يبقى انت
            اكيد اكيد اكيد اكيد اكيد اكيد 
                اكيد   اكيد اكيد    اكيد 
                      اكيد   اكيد  اكيد 
                         فى مصر
​
:smil16:   :smil16:  :smil16:  :smil16:
                                :smil16:  :smil16:  :smil16:
                                        :smil16:  :smil16:
                                                :smi411:​


----------



## kajo (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

دى يوم الاضراب بتاع 6/4/2008

فى المحله

مهازل بجد

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## emy (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

_للاسف اللى حصل ده حصل فى بلدى _
:smil13::smil13:​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

بجد ربنا بحرمنا من الايام الجاية​


----------



## مينا 188 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور مرعبة والغرابة انها  ........ ؟*

فى مصر انا حسيت ان فى حرب وما توقعتش ان ده يحصل فى مصر 
وما خفلى كان اعظم ربنا يستر فى الفتره الجايه


----------



## iam_with_you (16 أكتوبر 2008)

لا حول اللة يارب ربنا يشفى ويهدى بجد مصر بلد الامن والامان ربنا يستر


----------



## قلب حزين (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*وما مصر الا سجن كبير بلا اسوار وبلا أغلال*
*وال بيطلب حقوقه بيحصل معه كدة*
*قلبى حزين عليك يا بلدى*


----------



## مارى123 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مش جديدعليهم حياة ابائهم غزوات "كن مطمئن جداجدا ولاتفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دعى الاملا لمن بيدة الامر""من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من اللة"


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

_مصر  الامان_
_مصر السلام_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحيا مصر ​*


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*لية الاندهاش والاستغراب*
*دى فعلا مصر*
*واسم الصليب كل مرة بكتشف فيها مواهب اكتر *
*والاجمل بفكر  ارجع اجازة *
**​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*طيب لييييييه كده؟؟
هي على شو المشكلة؟؟*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

معقووووووووووووووووول دى مصر يا جماعة طيب يا ريت تقولوا هو اية الموضوع بالظبط وحصل فين وامتى ؟


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الحاجات ديه حصلت فى مظاهره ضد الغلاء نظمتها الجماعات الاخوانيه
وطبعا البلطجيه ما صدقوا وبداؤ يخربوا ويكسروا ويسرقوا
وفى حاجات بتحصل اكتر من كده
زى الى حصل فى العصافره انا كنت موجود ساعات احداث اسكندريه عند كنيستى مارمرقس سيدى بشر والقديسان مكسيموس ودومديوس بالعصافره وكان فى اكتر من كده بكتيررررر


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا ويبعدنا عن المشاكل


----------



## hero2 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

دي اخر الايام ذى ماقال الكتاب ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## SALVATION (3 نوفمبر 2008)

_ربنا يرحمنا




​_​


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب ليه التكسير والتخريب 
ماهه ده هيجى على دماغنا اكتر
وزى ما مينا بيقول ننتظر ثورة
بس على فكرة الثورة مش دايما بتيجى فى صالح كل الناس
يعنى بتاعة 52 اخدت اراضى الاغنية وبوظت تقسيم الاراضى وبقى كل واحد على مزاجه وبعد ما بقينا ينزرع ونصدر بقينا مش مكفيين نفسنا ومافيش نظام
والى فرح فى الموضوع الغلابة ودلؤتى كله رجع زى الاول بس اصبح فى جيوب الناس مش فى صالح الدولة زى قبل الثورة ( الانقلاب )*


----------

